# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Hỗ trợ cài đặt planet

## diy1102

Mới cầm của bác ít nói vể test con máy H của em mà chưa biết sử dụng nó ra sao. Nên khi set máy chạy chậm và rất giật.
Máy em, x bước 10, y bước 8, z bước 5 thì k biết sét các thông số sao cho phù hợp. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm sử dụng con này rồi tư vấn giúp với.
Ps: Driver của em 3a nhatson, step 57, 3.3a. Với mach3 e sét tốc độ 6m, gia tốc 600, vi bước 32 cả 3 trục chạy k tải ầm ầm. Mà khi em set trong planet chỉ chạy đc khoảng 1m mà giật kinh khủng khi chạy đồng thời cả 3 trục thì khực khực khực ự ự, ẹ ẹ. Vụ này em đã gặp máy của chú linhdt rồi, nhưng sau đó đc một vài bác hỗ trợ cài đặt thì chạy êm, nhưng tốc độ e thấy k bằng mach3. Tiếc là lúc đó e k quan tâm planet nên k để ý sét như nào.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## anhxco

> Mới cầm của bác ít nói vể test con máy H của em mà chưa biết sử dụng nó ra sao. Nên khi set máy chạy chậm và rất giật.
> Máy em, x bước 10, y bước 8, z bước 5 thì k biết sét các thông số sao cho phù hợp. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm sử dụng con này rồi tư vấn giúp với.


Em chưa có cơ hội dùng.
Mà sao bác không hỏi trực tiếp bác itnoi nhỉ?

----------

diy1102

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em cũng đang hóng...

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Em chưa có cơ hội dùng.
> Mà sao bác không hỏi trực tiếp bác itnoi nhỉ?


Bác ít nói bảo em là nó dễ mà.

----------


## emptyhb

> Bác ít nói bảo em là nó dễ mà.


Bạn vào File/ Settings/ Axes/ Setup

Trong này bạn khai báo số xung / mm và gia tốc là OK

----------

diy1102

----------


## emptyhb

EDIT lại: Chỗ này mình nhầm nhọt tí, Bạn muốn tốc độ mặc định ở những chỗ trống, di chuển cho nhanh thì bạn vào Settings/Speed.

Cài đặt defaut traverse speed

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Như trục x bước 10, vi bước 32 thì em nhập vào là 640 rồi. Nhưng còn mấy thông số nữa như nào cho chạy nó ngon.
JOG thì tác dụng của nó ra sao ạ?

----------


## emptyhb

Gia tốc thì bạn cài đặt như mach3 đi, còn tốc độ ở Planet CNC thì có 2 chệ độ.

1. Hoạt động theo F trong file gia công
2. Bạn nhập tốc độ ở đây và chọn Override


Cái JOG kia là để bạn test khi không gia công, click vào các mũi tên để di chuyển ấy ;D

Mới sử lại bài ở trên, bạn muốn chỉnh tốc độ JOG thì ngay bên dưới như hình

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## diy1102

Nhập thông số như mach thì k chayu nổi, motor ẹ ẹ thôi.

----------


## emptyhb

Bạn post thử hình cài đặt của bạn lên mình xem?

----------

diy1102

----------


## ít nói

> Nhập thông số như mach thì k chayu nổi, motor ẹ ẹ thôi.


Ớ làm khó cụ hả . siêu nhân diy bị bí

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Báo cáo các cụ là cụ ít nói dã vào cuộc ạ.
Kết quả em k sai ở chỗ nào mà chỉ sai ở chỗ tham vọng con này nó bằng mach3 thôi ạ.

----------


## emptyhb

> Báo cáo các cụ là cụ ít nói dã vào cuộc ạ.
> Kết quả em k sai ở chỗ nào mà chỉ sai ở chỗ tham vọng con này nó bằng mach3 thôi ạ.


Hehe, mình thấy nó hơn nhiều chứ? Bob mình dùng loại khác với các bob trên diễn đàn. Tốc độ phát xung thì mình thấy nó kém rồi.

Chạy lên 7000, gia tốc 1500 là đơ đơ...

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Có thể loại của e khác hoặc em chưa vọc hết. Để 3m là thấy có vấn đề rồi, gia tốc để dưới 100 k thì giật tung cù chảo. Vi bước pải sét xuống 8 hix. Trong khi đó mach em để 6m, gia tốc 600 ok gà đen.
Tất nhiên nó có một số tiện ích mà mach k có ạ.

----------


## emptyhb

Vi bước phải set xuống 8 thì chắc do tốc độ phát xung thấp nên để vi bước cao nó không đáp ứng được.

Cái BOB Planet này là loại MK1, tốc độ phát xung tối đa là 25khz

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Khi chạy đồng thời 3 trục nó cứ giật giật. Hix có người bảo pải nối đất nó hết mà ở trên cao đất đâu mà nối. Có lẽ quay lại mach 3 vậy?
Con của em đây:

----------


## jimmyli

tắt cái override đi bác ơi, lúc đầu em để mặc định khi dừng nó giật giật kinh lắm, tắt đi là êm như mach3 ngay, có 1 cái là em chưa có dịp test thử là input của nó, vì em thấy nó đụng công tắc hành trình mà vẫn cho dịch chuyển máy.... hôm nay mới nhận được key của anh manhst mà sáng sớm đã tháo tất tần tật chuyển sang mach3 rồi >"<  nhọ chắc diy thêm 1 con để sài test tốc độ 2 con như thế nào  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

diy1102

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Nhìn cái mạch của bác Kiên, em thấy nó rất ít inout, nó có nhiều chân bằng mach3 không bác, sau này có mở rộng thêm được không ạ?

----------


## Tien Manh

> Nhìn cái mạch của bác Kiên, em thấy nó rất ít inout, nó có nhiều chân bằng mach3 không bác, sau này có mở rộng thêm được không ạ?


Về board này thì như sau
- Xung 25mhz mach 3 là khoảng 100 với opto xịn. Và xung là do board, không phải do phần mềm. Có gạo các bác cứ chơi board xịn. Mua bán với bọn này mặc cả được.
http://www.planet-cnc.com/index.php?page=hardware
- Không có Input, có 1 input mặc định là E-Stop
- Đủ limit tích hợp cho 4 trục.
- Có 3 out, 2 out có sẵn rơ le, 1 out ra bit có thể dùng làm pwm, hoặc việc khác.
- Các nguồn được cách ly hoàn toàn, không chung đụng gì hết.
- Có điều tốc 0-10v hoặc 0-5v.
- Phần mềm có sẵn set z, thay dao....giao diện trực quan đễ dùng.
Vậy nhược điểm duy nhất của nó là xung 25mhz. Như vậy nó chỉ thích hợp với máy DIY ko yêu cầu tốc độ. Hoặc với máy khủng thì chơi driver khủng. Cần ít xung/step.

@a.kien: Máy cu linh max 12000 cơ. Ko chậm đâu. Để tốc cao nó chạy bốc mịa cả đầu lên ấy chứ.

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

> Về board này thì như sau
> - Xung 25mhz mach 3 là khoảng 100 với opto xịn. Và xung là do board, không phải do phần mềm. Có gạo các bác cứ chơi board xịn. Mua bán với bọn này mặc cả được.
> http://www.planet-cnc.com/index.php?page=hardware
> - Không có Input, có 1 input mặc định là E-Stop
> - Đủ limit tích hợp cho 4 trục.
> - Có 3 out, 2 out có sẵn rơ le, 1 out ra bit có thể dùng làm pwm, hoặc việc khác.
> - Các nguồn được cách ly hoàn toàn, không chung đụng gì hết.
> - Có điều tốc 0-10v hoặc 0-5v.
> - Phần mềm có sẵn set z, thay dao....giao diện trực quan đễ dùng.
> ...


25khz thôi ah, 25mhz ~ 1000 lần 25khz ah

----------


## nhatson

> Khi chạy đồng thời 3 trục nó cứ giật giật. Hix có người bảo pải nối đất nó hết mà ở trên cao đất đâu mà nối. Có lẽ quay lại mach 3 vậy?
> Con của em đây:


cụ nối GND của nguồn vào vỏ máy tính ah

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## Tien Manh

> 25khz thôi ah, 25mhz ~ 1000 lần 25khz ah


Cám ơn cụ, em viết nhầm. Gấp 1024 lần là chính xác.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> cụ nối GND của nguồn vào vỏ máy tính ah
> 
> b.r


Báo cáo em đã nối GND rồi mà vẫn bị ạ.

----------


## nhatson

ah, trước khi thay đổi thêm gì , anh thử setting active low vs active high xem sao nhé

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## Tien Manh

> Báo cáo em đã nối GND rồi mà vẫn bị ạ.


Board này không cần nối GND. Step/unit anh đang để bao nhiêu.
Con dở nhà em đây 1/3 công lực.

----------

diy1102

----------


## liemgc

cái bo này mình sài đã 8 bộ chạy ngon hơn mach3 không bị nhĩu tùm lum như mach3 :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Đây thông số cài đặt vủa em đây:
Vitme X B10, Y b8, X b5, vi bước 8 cả 3 driver:

----------


## diy1102

> ah, trước khi thay đổi thêm gì , anh thử setting active low vs active high xem sao nhé
> 
> b.r


Cái planet này em chưa biết đặt nó ở đâu.

----------


## nhatson

invert pluse ah  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> @a.kien: Máy cu linh max 12000 cơ. Ko chậm đâu. Để tốc cao nó chạy bốc mịa cả đầu lên ấy chứ.


Máy em đang bị như máy chú Linh lúc đầu ấy ạ.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Máy em đang bị như máy chú Linh lúc đầu ấy ạ.


Cụ đổi Init Speed thành 1000, khi chạy không nhấn vào override xem ok ko. Thử giám Dir/Step delay xuống nữa. Chỗ 30 á. Cho thành 5-12 xem sao

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Cụ đổi Init Speed thành 1000, khi chạy không nhấn vào override xem ok ko. Thử giám Dir/Step delay xuống nữa. Chỗ 30 á. Cho thành 5-12 xem sao


Báo cáo là nó vẫn khực khực ạ.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Khực khực cả 3 trục sao bác Kiên? Hay chỉ một trục nào đó.
 Em có lần bị thế, kiểm tra mãi hóa ra nó bị mất một pha, bác thử xem có trùng hợp với em không?

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Khực khực cả 3 trục sao bác Kiên? Hay chỉ một trục nào đó.
>  Em có lần bị thế, kiểm tra mãi hóa ra nó bị mất một pha, bác thử xem có trùng hợp với em không?


Khi chạy cả 3 trục thì nó giật cả 3 ạ.
Còn khi chạy tay từng trục thì có hiện tượng khi dừng hoặc đảo chiều nó phát tiếng khực. Giống như gia tốc lớn mà chạy ở tốc cao nó dừng đột ngột ấy. Trong khi mach3 chạy 6m, gia tốc 600 k có vấn đề đó mà cái này sét có 2m gia tốc giới 100 mà vẫn bị. Nên khi chạy 3 trục Z nó đảo liên tục thì nghe khủng lắm ạ.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Khi chạy cả 3 trục thì nó giật cả 3 ạ.
> Còn khi chạy tay từng trục thì có hiện tượng khi dừng hoặc đảo chiều nó phát tiếng khực. Giống như gia tốc lớn mà chạy ở tốc cao nó dừng đột ngột ấy. Trong khi mach3 chạy 6m, gia tốc 600 k có vấn đề đó mà cái này sét có 2m gia tốc giới 100 mà vẫn bị. Nên khi chạy 3 trục Z nó đảo liên tục thì nghe khủng lắm ạ.


Các thông số của phần mềm này có thể ko tương đương với mach3. Cụ cho cái video cho sống động. Có bị mất bước ko ạ.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Mất mấy tiếng vọc em đã cài đặt đc chạy khá khá tốc độ cũng lên đến 6k, gia tốc 500 thì chạy là ổn nhất. Một thông số mà dẫn đến lúc đầu chạy k ngon là do cài đặt thông số Init speed thấp quá, hoặc cao qua so với gia tốc. Với máy e thì em đặt bằng gia tốc là ok nhất.
Tuy nhiên, chạy thì chạy đc nhưng máy k êm như chạy bằng mach3, đặc biệt nếu chạy 2,5D thì máy giật rất mạnh, đặc biệt là trục z. Nói chung chạy 2d ở tốc độ dưới 2k thì tạm ổn.
Ps: đấy là em chỉ so sánh với máy của em, khi em chạy cái này và mach3. Trường hợp z giật k pải chỉ riêng em mà một số bác cũng bị ạ.

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Mạch MK1 dùng chip P18F4550, sử dụng thạch anh 8mhz nên ko đc tối ưu cho đk cnc lắm. Đây chỉ là mạch demo để tiếp cận khách hàng thôi. Đừng quá trông chờ nhiều vào nó.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Cái video test lúc đầu:
.


Các bác có nghe thấy máy nó kêu kinh không ạ

----------

nhatson

----------


## diy1102

> Mạch MK1 dùng chip P18F4550, sử dụng thạch anh 8mhz nên ko đc tối ưu cho đk cnc lắm. Đây chỉ là mạch demo để tiếp cận khách hàng thôi. Đừng quá trông chờ nhiều vào nó.


Em cũng gỉ mới test thôi. Ok thì sd, k ok thì cũng k sao.

----------


## nhatson

trục Y thì okies
x thì có vấn đề, cụ jog các tốc độ có smooth ko, ko smooth thì chình smooth trim, ko được phải check lại L của motor để kiếm điện áp chạy thik hợp

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Video test bằng planet, sau khi chỉnh tạm ổn:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

video bị setting private rồi ah

----------


## diy1102

> video bị setting private rồi ah


Sr em đã set lại rồi

----------


## Tien Manh

> Mất mấy tiếng vọc em đã cài đặt đc chạy khá khá tốc độ cũng lên đến 6k, gia tốc 500 thì chạy là ổn nhất. Một thông số mà dẫn đến lúc đầu chạy k ngon là do cài đặt thông số Init speed thấp quá, hoặc cao qua so với gia tốc. Với máy e thì em đặt bằng gia tốc là ok nhất.
> Tuy nhiên, chạy thì chạy đc nhưng máy k êm như chạy bằng mach3, đặc biệt nếu chạy 2,5D thì máy giật rất mạnh, đặc biệt là trục z. Nói chung chạy 2d ở tốc độ dưới 2k thì tạm ổn.
> Ps: đấy là em chỉ so sánh với máy của em, khi em chạy cái này và mach3. Trường hợp z giật k pải chỉ riêng em mà một số bác cũng bị ạ.


Giật với êm hay không vẫn là do setting. Anh giảm init với gia tốc xuống là hết.

----------


## diy1102

Với máy mình giảm thấp quá lại càng giật hihi. Hơn nữa thấp quá thì tốc độ chậm lại càng chậm.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Với máy mình giảm thấp quá lại càng giật hihi. Hơn nữa thấp quá thì tốc độ chậm lại càng chậm.


Hê hê cứ nghịch đi anh. Sửa cho hợp lý với máy là đc. Xung tầm đó chắc chạy tốt 6-7m.

----------

diy1102

----------


## ít nói

> Hê hê cứ nghịch đi anh. Sửa cho hợp lý với máy là đc. Xung tầm đó chắc chạy tốt 6-7m.


bob planet sao bì được với mach3 .

----------

diy1102

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Có lẽ em vỡ mộng roài..... 
 Lại tìm cách làm cái USB cho mach3 vậy.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Có lẽ em vỡ mộng roài..... 
>  Lại tìm cách làm cái USB cho mach3 vậy.


Hehe đừng kỳ vọng qua các bác nhé. Cơ bản là dùng tốt cho 2D thoai.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ít nói

> Hehe đừng kỳ vọng qua các bác nhé. Cơ bản là dùng tốt cho 2D thoai.


à ko bằng akz thôi chứ lom dom lpt ko chấp. 2d 3d thoải mái . mai vác bộ đôi ams 911 to béo nhất aphastep ra test 10m/p êm ái quay clip các pác coi êm hay kêu

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Anpa 10m thì lị k ăn thua roài. Cụ pải so sánh cùng một cơ sở hạ tầng với nhau thì mới công bằng chứ. 
Nói chung là có nhiều cái hay để vọc, qua trọng lag lựa chọn cho pù hợp với nhu cầu là ok hehe

----------


## nhatson

chậm+ hơi ồn ào
có tiếng lạch cạch, ổ bi support có vấn đề chút 

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> chậm+ hơi ồn ào
> có tiếng lạch cạch, ổ bi support có vấn đề chút 
> 
> b.r


Em đảm bảo với cụ là k pải ổ bi. Em đã test bằng mach3 có kêu nhưng kểu thẻo kiểu bi nó chạy chứ không lạch cạch.

----------


## nhatson

okies cụ , vậy có thể là do vấn đề của step 2 phase, cụ để vi bước bi nhiêu nhi?

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Với cái planet này em để 16.
Mach3 em cũng đã test 16, chỉnh sờ mon trên driver của cụ chạy rất êm ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Với cái planet này em để 16.


có time thử với 5/10/20 xem sao ah

b.r

----------

cnc300

----------


## diy1102

> có time thử với 5/10/20 xem sao ah
> 
> b.r


Báo cáo em cũng đã test rồi k khá hơn ạ. Em vọc khá nhiều trường hợp rồi. Nên bí qúa mới pải lập thớt này.
Cụ xem cái video này, test bằng con gấu trong thư viện ví dụ khi cài planet:

----------

cnc300, ngocanhld2802

----------


## Nam CNC

âm thanh cạch cạch ở những góc bẻ cua, đảo chiều .... có khi nào cái này xử lí gia tốc không tốt bằng mach3 không ?

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> âm thanh cạch cạch ở những góc bẻ cua, đảo chiều .... có khi nào cái này xử lí gia tốc không tốt bằng mach3 không ?


Có thể đúng thế ạ. Để gia tốc thấp vẫn bị.

----------

cnc300

----------


## nhatson

> Báo cáo em cũng đã test rồi k khá hơn ạ. Em vọc khá nhiều trường hợp rồi. Nên bí qúa mới pải lập thớt này.
> Cụ xem cái video này, test bằng con gấu trong thư viện ví dụ khi cài planet:


cụ setting privite roài, em ko xem được

----------

diy1102

----------


## Tien Manh

> cụ setting privite roài, em ko xem được


Cụ nhatson có ý kiến gì về vụ bẻ cua kêu cạch cạch không? Mấy thằng sv em hỗ trợ làm đồ án nó code avr còn không bị. Ko lẽ bọn planet này lởm thế.

----------


## nhatson

nếu do planet cắm digital osc vào sẽ thấy thôi ah
còn ko thì do cơ khí, rồi tiếp theo là do step


chụ giời thiệu clip SV làm ko bị em nghía phát

b.r

----------


## diy1102

> cụ setting privite roài, em ko xem được


Sr toàn quên thôi ạ. Em set lại rồi.

----------


## lekimhung

Trong cái clip của bác, em để ý hình khi z nhảy lên thì có lúc smooth, có khi giật, chắc phần cơ khí thì ok, bác cho em xem cái task manager của window khi chạy cái, với cho em xem cái cable usb luôn thể.

----------

diy1102

----------


## lekimhung

Bác lấy cái USB gắn vào cái hub đang dùng check xem nó có phải là 2.0 không.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Trong cái clip của bác, em để ý hình khi z nhảy lên thì có lúc smooth, có khi giật, chắc phần cơ khí thì ok, bác cho em xem cái task manager của window khi chạy cái, với cho em xem cái cable usb luôn thể.





> Bác lấy cái USB gắn vào cái hub đang dùng check xem nó có phải là 2.0 không.


Em đang ở ngoài tối về xem xử ạ.
Nhưng chắc chắn cổng USB là 2.0 ạ. Cáp thì em đã thay cáp khác (thay cả cáp loại USB 3.0) rồi.
Đã đổi cả mức tín hiệu tích cực và không tích cực roài.
Test tốc độ và mốt số cái em làm như kiểu chỉnh hợp toán học ý. Mà nó lại chưa ngon như các bác nói. Chỉ cái giật giật trục Z thì đã được một bác đang dùng khẳng định là có bị nên an ủi phần nào.

----------

cnc300

----------


## ít nói

hihi ngâm cứu dữ ghê. cố lên các pác . nói chung cố khuất phục ngựa trứng  . hê hê em ko có con máy nào ở nhà nên ko test đc .

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> hihi ngâm cứu dữ ghê. cố lên các pác . nói chung cố khuất phục ngựa trứng  . hê hê em ko có con máy nào ở nhà nên ko test đc .


Cái khó hơn em không giám. Nhưng cái này với em k quá khó, mà tại sao người ta làm ngon, cớ gì mình k làm đc.
Cơ khi của em đảm bảo ok, vì em đã test bằng Mach3 rồi, nhưng hàng mượn nên trả rồi còn của em thi em đang DIY BOB mach3 nhưng tại ít thời gian nên nó vẫn nằm bất động.
Bác ít nói có BOB Mach3 k cho mượn cái test biết liền à nha.
Ps: Ngon thì em sẽ lấy luôn ạ he he he thanks bác ít nói nhiều nha.

----------


## ít nói

> Cái khó hơn em không giám. Nhưng cái này với em k quá khó, mà tại sao người ta làm ngon, cớ gì mình k làm đc.
> Cơ khi của em đảm bảo ok, vì em đã test bằng Mach3 rồi, nhưng hàng mượn nên trả rồi còn của em thi em đang DIY BOB mach3 nhưng tại ít thời gian nên nó vẫn nằm bất động.
> Bác ít nói có BOB Mach3 k cho mượn cái test biết liền à nha.
> Ps: Ngon thì em sẽ lấy luôn ạ he he he thanks bác ít nói nhiều nha.


à ko có nhé .  mach3 em ko xài bao giờ . cụ cứ mượn test đi đến tháng sau em mới cần cho vô tủ điện cơ. cá nhân thôi nhé ( em xài ko có vấn đền gì về tiếng ồn tốc độ. truớc em vẫn xài nó với M542 với tb6560 với am882 thích kéo tốc độ nào thì kéo kéo đén khi motor ko quay nổi nói chugn ko có vấn đề chi( còn hạn chế để vi bước thấp thì đúng nhưng ko quá ảnh hưởng gì cứ driver ngon thì vi bước cao hay thấp ko phải là cái quyết định đến mức độ êm ái.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Cái khó hơn em không giám. Nhưng cái này với em k quá khó, mà tại sao người ta làm ngon, cớ gì mình k làm đc.
> Cơ khi của em đảm bảo ok, vì em đã test bằng Mach3 rồi, nhưng hàng mượn nên trả rồi còn của em thi em đang DIY BOB mach3 nhưng tại ít thời gian nên nó vẫn nằm bất động.
> Bác ít nói có BOB Mach3 k cho mượn cái test biết liền à nha.
> Ps: Ngon thì em sẽ lấy luôn ạ he he he thanks bác ít nói nhiều nha.


Ho ho thôi qua anh Ngọc Anh mà lụm cái akz với Mach3 bản quyền chạy cho nuột anh ạ. BOB bên a Ngọc Anh chắc cũng đầy. 
Đây là con máy ghẻ hổi đầu của e, visme cong với xượng linh tinh. Ko có máy tiện đề tiện visme nên cắm vào khoan rồi dũa bo tròn.
Driver THB7128, vi bước 32. Cơ đểu chạy nghe ẽo ẹt lộn cả ruột.

----------


## nhatson

> à ko có nhé .  mach3 em ko xài bao giờ . cụ cứ mượn test đi đến tháng sau em mới cần cho vô tủ điện cơ. cá nhân thôi nhé ( em xài ko có vấn đền gì về tiếng ồn tốc độ. truớc em vẫn xài nó với M542 với tb6560 với am882 thích kéo tốc độ nào thì kéo kéo đén khi motor ko quay nổi nói chugn ko có vấn đề chi( còn hạn chế để vi bước thấp thì đúng nhưng ko quá ảnh hưởng gì cứ driver ngon thì vi bước cao hay thấp ko phải là cái quyết định đến mức độ êm ái.


haiz, nếu chạy ngon rồi thì ustep cứ >5 là okeis
vấn đề là chạy ko ngon, cần check các tần số phát xung, cách nhanh nhất là thay đổi vi buoc > feedrate ko đổi nhưng tần số phát xung sẻ đổi> cô lập vấn đề

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> Ho ho thôi qua anh Ngọc Anh mà lụm cái akz với Mach3 bản quyền chạy cho nuột anh ạ. BOB bên a Ngọc Anh chắc cũng đầy. 
> Đây là con máy ghẻ hổi đầu của e, visme cong với xượng linh tinh. Ko có máy tiện đề tiện visme nên cắm vào khoan rồi dũa bo tròn.
> Driver THB7128, vi bước 32. Cơ đểu chạy nghe ẽo ẹt lộn cả ruột.


mạnh lầu xanh chạy 2D chả nói lên điều gì hô hô

----------


## ít nói

> haiz, nếu chạy ngon rồi thì ustep cứ >5 là okeis
> vấn đề là chạy ko ngon, cần check các tần số phát xung, cách nhanh nhất là thay đổi vi buoc > feedrate ko đổi nhưng tần số phát xung sẻ đổi> cô lập vấn đề
> 
> b.r


đôi khi em thấy driver tầu ( nhóm lom dom m542 tb thb hay kể cả ma860h ) sét vi bước để 8 hoặc 4 lại còn ngon hơn là vứt nó lên 32 do cảm giác còn nhóm driver  hàn  hoặc usa dù cổ hủ nhưng lại rất êm ái cho dù chỉ set ở 4 hoặc 8 . 
tóm lại dù là đểu hay xịn cũng nên chọn 1 điểm G cho nó để nó hoạt động thật tốt đôi khi TB6560 sử dụng motor chuẩn vi bước phù hợp lại cho kết quả kinh ngạc . tất cả là do kỹ năng phải ko à

----------


## emptyhb

Giờ bác Mạng thử lấy file con gấu chạy thử xem sao?

----------

diy1102

----------


## ít nói

> Giờ bác Mạng thử lấy file con gấu chạy thử xem sao?


mạnh lầu xanh máy đã làm xong đâu mà lấy gấu ra . 
thôi cụ emptyhb quay clip đi cụ xài planet mà

----------


## liemgc

bác ít nói còn cái BOB planet nào ko ạ , em cần gấp sory em post ở đây luôn

----------


## ít nói

> bác ít nói còn cái BOB planet nào ko ạ , em cần gấp sory em post ở đây luôn


còn 2 chiếc cụ nhé 1 chiếc pác diy mượn 1 chiếc vứt nhà em . 1 chiếc thì sẵn sàng lên đường chiếc kia phải hỏi pác diy coi sao đã pác ý vẫn quyết ngâm cứu thì em vẫn để đó : cả 2 đều đã đủ key .

----------

diy1102

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> còn 2 chiếc cụ nhé 1 chiếc pác diy mượn 1 chiếc vứt nhà em . 1 chiếc thì sẵn sàng lên đường chiếc kia phải hỏi pác diy coi sao đã pác ý vẫn quyết ngâm cứu thì em vẫn để đó : cả 2 đều đã đủ key .


 Thế bác đừng bán cái mà bác diy mượn vội, cho em mượn em ngâm một vài bữa, đang có cái khung mà dự tính lắp planet, nhưng thấy tình hình tương đối ban căng ah

----------

diy1102

----------


## Tien Manh

> Giờ bác Mạng thử lấy file con gấu chạy thử xem sao?


Hẹn các cụ thứ 7.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Thế bác đừng bán cái mà bác diy mượn vội, cho em mượn em ngâm một vài bữa, đang có cái khung mà dự tính lắp planet, nhưng thấy tình hình tương đối ban căng ah


Bữa nào em ném cho 1 cái mà nghịch. Hơ hơ. Mà anh rửa 15p là xong cái board. Hàn thì 20p. Rửa để dùng ko đc em mua lại :3

----------


## diy1102

Các bác mach3 chạy thử em file gấu này xem nó có giật không ạ:

----------

cnc300

----------


## Tien Manh

> nếu do planet cắm digital osc vào sẽ thấy thôi ah
> còn ko thì do cơ khí, rồi tiếp theo là do step
> 
> 
> chụ giời thiệu clip SV làm ko bị em nghía phát
> 
> b.r


Lâu rồi cụ ạ. Em chỉ còn giữ lại cái ảnh này thôi. Cái cục có key đó. Nó dùng đề khoan lỗ. Nhưng có gia tốc. Có move speed và plug speed. Driver TB

----------

cnc300, nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> Các bác mach3 chạy thử em file gấu này xem nó có giật không ạ:


Có cần e test với grbl k bác

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Có cần e test với grbl k bác


ăng các bác cứ test xem file có vấn đề gì k ạ.

----------


## anhxco

trưa e có cho chạy thử chút, e thấy chạy bt bác ạ.
Con máy e trước cái trục Y mỗi khi thay đổi tốc độ giai đoạn đầu hoặc sắp dùng nó cũng kêu ( cái này e test không cái trục chứ chưa gắn vào máy), nhưng nếu e đổi thông số về tốc độ và gia tốc thì nó đở hơn, cả motor nữa bác ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Lâu rồi cụ ạ. Em chỉ còn giữ lại cái ảnh này thôi. Cái cục có key đó. Nó dùng đề khoan lỗ. Nhưng có gia tốc. Có move speed và plug speed. Driver TB


hehe, cụ phải có video cơ, feeling con người thay đổi kinh lắm cụ ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> trưa e có cho chạy thử chút, e thấy chạy bt bác ạ.
> Con máy e trước cái trục Y mỗi khi thay đổi tốc độ giai đoạn đầu hoặc sắp dùng nó cũng kêu ( cái này e test không cái trục chứ chưa gắn vào máy), nhưng nếu e đổi thông số về tốc độ và gia tốc thì nó đở hơn, cả motor nữa bác ạ.


step 2 phase nó bị rung cộng hưởng mà cụ
như con step vexta này, nó bị cộng hưởng ở cỡ 60rpm và điểm gần 240rpm



đời mới nhất của vexta cũng ko tránh khỏi rung động, 


cũng đã đổi sang digital current control rồi, mạch trông rất nhẹ nhàng

http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...driver-dc.html

----------

cnc300

----------


## Lionking

Có thể công suất nguồn nuôi yếu quá. Kiên thử check diện áp khi máy chạy cả 3 motor xem.



> Mới cầm của bác ít nói vể test con máy H của em mà chưa biết sử dụng nó ra sao. Nên khi set máy chạy chậm và rất giật.
> Máy em, x bước 10, y bước 8, z bước 5 thì k biết sét các thông số sao cho phù hợp. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm sử dụng con này rồi tư vấn giúp với.
> Ps: Driver của em 3a nhatson, step 57, 3.3a. Với mach3 e sét tốc độ 6m, gia tốc 600, vi bước 32 cả 3 trục chạy k tải ầm ầm. Mà khi em set trong planet chỉ chạy đc khoảng 1m mà giật kinh khủng khi chạy đồng thời cả 3 trục thì khực khực khực ự ự, ẹ ẹ. Vụ này em đã gặp máy của chú linhdt rồi, nhưng sau đó đc một vài bác hỗ trợ cài đặt thì chạy êm, nhưng tốc độ e thấy k bằng mach3. Tiếc là lúc đó e k quan tâm planet nên k để ý sét như nào.

----------

cnc300, diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Cám ơn ạ. Em đã kiểm tra nguồn nuôi ạ. Nguồn của em biến áp xuyến (tự quấn quận thứ cấp, em k nhớ đường kính dây quận sơ cấp, nhưng sau khi đo và tính toán thì dây sơ cấp đường kính 1,5ly), khi chạy em đã kiểm tra trước khi chạy vào khi có tải tụt 1v ạ. Hơn nưa biến áp này em dùng để chạy spin 24v 250w luôn. Hôm nay, e test có bật spin và spin có tải bằng việc cắt nhôm, mà chạy tốc độ f300 k say ra mất bước, sản pẩm vẫn ok. Như vậy, có nghĩa là lúc em test k bật spin thì chắc chắn nguồn ok. Mawth khác khi test bằng mach3 thì ok ạ.

----------

cnc300

----------


## diy1102

> Báo cáo em cũng đã test rồi k khá hơn ạ. Em vọc khá nhiều trường hợp rồi. Nên bí qúa mới pải lập thớt này.
> Cụ xem cái video này, test bằng con gấu trong thư viện ví dụ khi cài planet:


Hôm này quay cái video chạy gấu bằng Mach3:


Mach3 em để gia tốc 800, chạy cùng file khi test bằng planet.

----------


## anhxco

> Hôm này quay cái video chạy gấu bằng Mach3:
> 
> 
> Mach3 em để gia tốc 800, chạy cùng file khi test bằng planet.


E thấy tiếng động cơ chạy rất êm, nhưng vẫn có tiếng động khi trục z chuyển động lên xuống (theo e là chấp nhận đc). có lẽ mấy tiếng kêu do bộ cơ phải k bác, có khi kiểm tra lại trục Z xem sao bác!

----------


## Nam CNC

đã là cơ khí có ma sát dù lăn hay trượt thì khi chuyển động phải có âm thanh chứ bác Anhxco , lấy đâu ra êm như ru được , dù servo khi truyền động không gây ra âm thanh đáng kể nhưng trượt và visme bi đều phát ra tiếng động cả , đó là lí do THK phải sáng tác ra cái dòng SHS ( S là silence đó bác ) . Và để né luôn Visme bi và tăng tốc độ thì yaskawa có cái dòng linear servo , nhưng vẫn còn nghe rẹt rẹt của trượt.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Báo cáo em cũng đã test rồi k khá hơn ạ. Em vọc khá nhiều trường hợp rồi. Nên bí qúa mới pải lập thớt này.
> Cụ xem cái video này, test bằng con gấu trong thư viện ví dụ khi cài planet:





> E thấy tiếng động cơ chạy rất êm, nhưng vẫn có tiếng động khi trục z chuyển động lên xuống (theo e là chấp nhận đc). có lẽ mấy tiếng kêu do bộ cơ phải k bác, có khi kiểm tra lại trục Z xem sao bác!


Đúng rồi tiếng kêo đó do phần cơ trục Z. Tuy nhiên, nó kêu thẻo kiểu mềm mại chứ k giật cục he he he

----------


## ít nói

> đã là cơ khí có ma sát dù lăn hay trượt thì khi chuyển động phải có âm thanh chứ bác Anhxco , lấy đâu ra êm như ru được , dù servo khi truyền động không gây ra âm thanh đáng kể nhưng trượt và visme bi đều phát ra tiếng động cả , đó là lí do THK phải sáng tác ra cái dòng SHS ( S là silence đó bác ) . Và để né luôn Visme bi và tăng tốc độ thì yaskawa có cái dòng linear servo , nhưng vẫn còn nghe rẹt rẹt của trượt.


cnc giống như 1 chiếc xe máy máy móc vận hành càng êm ái chứng tỏ cơ khí nó chính xác. đúng ko cụ em cứ quan niệm thế con nào chạy cứ cồng cộc cồng cộc không cần ngồi lên biết xe tã ( em ko phải dân cnc nên cứ nôm na thế hê hê)

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> cnc giống như 1 chiếc xe máy máy móc vận hành càng êm ái chứng tỏ cơ khí nó chính xác. đúng ko cụ em cứ quan niệm thế con nào chạy cứ cồng cộc cồng cộc không cần ngồi lên biết xe tã ( em ko phải dân cnc nên cứ nôm na thế hê hê)


Cụ này nói quá chuẩn. Nhưng cụ xem lại video so sách hộ em cái. Nó kêu không phải cộc cộc ạ. Cái cộc cộc là khi test bằng planet đấy cụ.

----------


## ít nói

> Cụ này nói quá chuẩn. Nhưng cụ xem lại video so sách hộ em cái. Nó kêu không phải cộc cộc ạ. Cái cộc cộc là khi test bằng planet đấy cụ.


em có để ý đâu thấy nó cộc cộc . tưởng do cơ khí nếu do bob thì em sorry . bob đó của tầu mà có thể cái đó lởm lần sau em mua loại khác

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> đã là cơ khí có ma sát dù lăn hay trượt thì khi chuyển động phải có âm thanh chứ bác Anhxco , lấy đâu ra êm như ru được , dù servo khi truyền động không gây ra âm thanh đáng kể nhưng trượt và visme bi đều phát ra tiếng động cả , đó là lí do THK phải sáng tác ra cái dòng SHS ( S là silence đó bác ) . Và để né luôn Visme bi và tăng tốc độ thì yaskawa có cái dòng linear servo , nhưng vẫn còn nghe rẹt rẹt của trượt.


Bác pán cho em cái video đó, cái trục z nó kêu kiểu đó có ổn k ạ. Theo em kiểu kêu đó là bình thượng ạ.

----------


## nhatson

theo em, muốn xác định do motor hay do cơ thì tháo motor ra, để chạy trên bàn cứng, nếu chạy mà motor bị tưng tưng là motor rung quá, nếu ko tới nổi tưng tưng> do cơ khí hoặc do controller
gia tốc tuyến tính vẫn ko đủ tốt nên nó sinh ra thêm nhiều kiểu gia tốc như S cruve
Cụ đã chỉnh smooth trim chưa ah? smooth ko được thì chỉnh tới điện áp lái motor
thần tượng của em, test drive mới nhất để ý nghe khi dổi chiều vẫn kêu




b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Hihi em chỉnh smooth rồi, motor để trên bàn nằm ngang k nhảy tưng tưng. E chỉ hỏi là máy như vậy có ổn k thôi, chứ e biết nó kêu ở pần cơ khí và chính xác là cái ổ bi vitme trục z nó kêu (khi chạy tiếng bi nó kêu).

----------


## nhatson

> Hihi em chỉnh smooth rồi, motor để trên bàn nằm ngang k nhảy tưng tưng. E chỉ hỏi là máy như vậy có ổn k thôi, chứ e biết nó kêu ở pần cơ khí và chính xác là cái ổ bi vitme trục z nó kêu (khi chạy tiếng bi nó kêu).


tìm được nguyên nhân là tốt rồi ah, có time thì xử lí nó lưôn ah, máy chạy kêu ót ét vẫn hơn là lọc cọc ah
bản cũ soạn lại

----------

diy1102

----------


## blueocean

Thấy mấy bác bàn tán sôi nổi quá em cũng góp chút ý kiến về cái bob usb planet. Trước đây con máy đầu tiên có xài 1 cái của TQ, có cắt một số thứ thấy cũng êm ái. Sau đó làm máy mới lôi ra dùng thì bị hiện tượng giật cục lúc vào cua, e đã thử chỉnh vận tốc, gia tốc linear, radian, radius đủ kiểu nhưng khắc phục được cái này thì cái khác lại bị, bực quá sau ko dùng nữa, mach3 với NC thẳng tiến  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

diy1102

----------


## Nam CNC

tiếng kêu đó là bình thường mà bác DIY , có vấn đề gì đâu ... từ động cơ đến cơ khí em nghĩ vẫn tốt đấy chứ , do kết cấu khung nhôm nên tiếng động sẽ ồn hơn khung sắt , dễ cộng hưởng hơn.

----------

diy1102, nhatson

----------


## diy1102

> tiếng kêu đó là bình thường mà bác DIY , có vấn đề gì đâu ... từ động cơ đến cơ khí em nghĩ vẫn tốt đấy chứ , do kết cấu khung nhôm nên tiếng động sẽ ồn hơn khung sắt , dễ cộng hưởng hơn.


Hi hi có cao thủ pán cho một câu thấy mới đỡ xoắn. Thì cũng xoắn ở cái ổ bi Z nó kêu hơn so với X, Y, nhưng kiểu êu của nó cá nhân em thấy nó vẫn ổn, nhưng do kinh nghiệm chưa có nên vẫn phải tham khảo mới chắc cú. Cái ổ bi Z này nó thiết kế theo kiểu mà nếu để ngoài mà cầm xoay đi xoay lại thì thấy nó rất dơ kể cả dơ theo phương dọc, nhưng khi nắp vào máy thì nó mới hết dơ ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> Hihi em chỉnh smooth rồi, motor để trên bàn nằm ngang k nhảy tưng tưng. E chỉ hỏi là máy như vậy có ổn k thôi, chứ e biết nó kêu ở pần cơ khí và chính xác là cái ổ bi vitme trục z nó kêu (khi chạy tiếng bi nó kêu).


à, bác nói e mới nhớ, hồi xưa đi xe đạp, ổ bi bị vỡ hay mòn gì đấy cũng kêu vậy nè.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> à, bác nói e mới nhớ, hồi xưa đi xe đạp, ổ bi bị vỡ hay mòn gì đấy cũng kêu vậy nè.


Hix bác ghe kỹ xem nó kêu có phải như vỡ và mòn không ạ. 
Em nghĩ nó như bác Nam phán:



> đã là cơ khí có ma sát dù lăn hay trượt thì khi chuyển động phải có âm thanh chứ bác Anhxco , lấy đâu ra êm như ru được , dù servo khi truyền động không gây ra âm thanh đáng kể nhưng trượt và visme bi đều phát ra tiếng động cả , đó là lí do THK phải sáng tác ra cái dòng SHS ( S là silence đó bác ) . Và để né luôn Visme bi và tăng tốc độ thì yaskawa có cái dòng linear servo , nhưng vẫn còn nghe rẹt rẹt của trượt.





> tiếng kêu đó là bình thường mà bác DIY , có vấn đề gì đâu ... từ động cơ đến cơ khí em nghĩ vẫn tốt đấy chứ , do kết cấu khung nhôm nên tiếng động sẽ ồn hơn khung sắt , dễ cộng hưởng hơn.


Thêm một phần nhỏ nữa là ray trục Z nó hơi rít chút xíu (cái này không phải do nắp, mà khi chưa nắp cầm con trượt kéo nó cũng hơi rít, nhưng k sượng em đoán nó còn ngon nên mới rít như kiểu ray mới ha) nên khi chạy nhanh nó cũng góp phần ...

----------


## suu_tam

Chỉ thấy các bác nhắc tới MK1.

MK1 mọi thứ đều kém hơn so với các cái khác của nó. Mục đích của nó chỉ dành cho DIY.
Trong trang chủ của nó cũng đâu có xếp MK1 vào mục hardware mà nó được cho sang mục DIY.
Các con kia đều dùng IC. và theo các video của nó thì thấy tốc độ cũng rất OK.

http://www.planet-cnc.com/index.php?page=hardware

Em là đang ngắm em MK2/4 không biết nó thế nào các bác cho em xin 500đ ý kiến.
Không biết nó sẽ thế nào. Còn về phần mềm thì em thấy nó rất OK, rất trực quan. Nhiều tính năng và cũng dễ sử dụng.

----------


## anhxco

> đã là cơ khí có ma sát dù lăn hay trượt thì khi chuyển động phải có âm thanh chứ bác Anhxco , lấy đâu ra êm như ru được , dù servo khi truyền động không gây ra âm thanh đáng kể nhưng trượt và visme bi đều phát ra tiếng động cả , đó là lí do THK phải sáng tác ra cái dòng SHS ( S là silence đó bác ) . Và để né luôn Visme bi và tăng tốc độ thì yaskawa có cái dòng linear servo , nhưng vẫn còn nghe rẹt rẹt của trượt.


hì, cái nì e chỉ nhận xét ở góc độ nghe nhìn, về kỹ thuật e k dám bàn ạ, e chỉ thấy lạ là tiếng kêu chỉ phat ra khi gia tốc, nghe tức tức, mà chỉ có ở trục Z, trục Y e lại thấy êm ru, còn tiếng kêu do trượt hay bi thì e lại rất thích nghe, sướng tai lắm ạ.

----------

diy1102

----------


## thuhanoi

Khoe sản phẩm chạy bằng planet nè:

Vừa chạy vừa nghe đàn violon  :Big Grin: 
@@@ MK3 giá bao nhiêu bác nào biêt không và mua ở đâu

----------

diy1102, Tien Manh

----------


## ít nói

> Khoe sản phẩm chạy bằng planet nè:
> 
> Vừa chạy vừa nghe đàn violon 
> @@@ MK3 giá bao nhiêu bác nào biêt không và mua ở đâu


Mk3 có bán trên trang chủ của planet nhưng có vẻ chua cay lắm . kêu như đàn violon thì mấy nào cũng kêu hà
chúc mừng cụ đã ra sản phẩm  nhìn thấy cái đằng sau thấy vui quá

----------


## Tien Manh

> Chỉ thấy các bác nhắc tới MK1.
> 
> MK1 mọi thứ đều kém hơn so với các cái khác của nó. Mục đích của nó chỉ dành cho DIY.
> Trong trang chủ của nó cũng đâu có xếp MK1 vào mục hardware mà nó được cho sang mục DIY.
> Các con kia đều dùng IC. và theo các video của nó thì thấy tốc độ cũng rất OK.
> 
> http://www.planet-cnc.com/index.php?page=hardware
> 
> Em là đang ngắm em MK2/4 không biết nó thế nào các bác cho em xin 500đ ý kiến.
> Không biết nó sẽ thế nào. Còn về phần mềm thì em thấy nó rất OK, rất trực quan. Nhiều tính năng và cũng dễ sử dụng.


Cùng tư tưởng với bác. Giá cũng bằng cái AKZ thôi chứ mấy. À nhầm. Rẻ hơn. Vì là 4 trục. Đã liên hệ họ để mua. Hi vọng họ ship tới VN.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Khoe sản phẩm chạy bằng planet nè:
> 
> Vừa chạy vừa nghe đàn violon 
> @@@ MK3 giá bao nhiêu bác nào biêt không và mua ở đâu


Của cụ lúc đóng cua có tiếng động ko ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Khoe sản phẩm chạy bằng planet nè:
> 
> Vừa chạy vừa nghe đàn violon 
> @@@ MK3 giá bao nhiêu bác nào biêt không và mua ở đâu


PR plantet wa, fan MACH3 cân bằng tình hình

----------

diy1102, thuhanoi, Tien Manh

----------


## ít nói

> Của cụ lúc đóng cua có tiếng động ko ạ.


ôm cua ngọt vì là bob planet diy ko phải tậu khựa :Wink:

----------


## Tien Manh

> PR plantet wa, fan MACH3 cân bằng tình hình


Em tò mò nó là cái gì ạ.

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, cụ TIEN MANH, mặt ampli đèn đó mà

b.r

----------

Tien Manh

----------


## thuhanoi

> Của cụ lúc đóng cua có tiếng động ko ạ.


Có nhưng tại vị trí xuống dao ấy, do không để ramping cho nên chỗ này nó "gằn"

----------


## thuhanoi

> PR plantet wa, fan MACH3 cân bằng tình hình


Đã anod à bác, chắc bác NS cho em học anod với nhá.
Nhưng mà cũng cố sửa lại cái máy PC để chạy Mach 3 thôi - để xem thế nào  :Big Grin: . Phải thử, thử, thử càng nhiều em càng tốt để chọn một em xinh tốt nhất  :Big Grin:

----------

Tien Manh

----------


## nhatson

cụ thuhanoi tinh mắt thật
1. tấy  dầu bằng dung dịch NaOh
2. chít điện trong môi trường axit h2so4 20% dòng điện 0.3A/10cm2, trong vòng 30phút
3. đúng bài thì phải đem ngâm trong nuóc sôi 10phut ( có thêm hoá chất bịt lỗ thì tốt hơn nữa )

----------

diy1102, thuhanoi

----------


## Tien Manh

> báo cáo, cụ TIEN MANH, mặt ampli đèn đó mà
> 
> b.r


Cụ làm xong có gấp thành dạng hộp không ạ. Như mấy hộp driver của cụ là cụ tự làm hay thuê gấp ạ. Nếu tự làm cho em xin ít kinh nghiệm khi gấp nhôm được không ạ

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ làm xong có gấp thành dạng hộp không ạ. Như mấy hộp driver của cụ là cụ tự làm hay thuê gấp ạ. Nếu tự làm cho em xin ít kinh nghiệm khi gấp nhôm được không ạ


đồ của em nhỏ, xẽ rãnh rồi kẹp eto bẻ tay thôi, lớn hơn thì chắc cụ phải chơi chiêu giống như kiểu VÉ ~ ticket ấy

mượn cái hình đến từ finland

----------

ít nói, diy1102, Tien Manh

----------


## Tien Manh

> đồ của em nhỏ, xẽ rãnh rồi kẹp eto bẻ tay thôi, lớn hơn thì chắc cụ phải chơi chiêu giống như kiểu VÉ ~ ticket ấy
> 
> mượn cái hình đến từ finland


Nhân tiện hỏi cụ xem như thế này đã tạm smooth chưa. Driver TB cỏ. Dùng 3 step khác nhau. Con nhỏ nhất hơn 3 độ/step.
Trong flick của cụ có mấy cái hình osilo. Ko nhầm cụ dùng hardware + pc. Cụ chia sẻ kinh nghiệm được ko ạ.

----------


## nhatson

thử vậy cũng chưa kết luận dược, cần có khung sườn cụ thể
nhưng tạm kết luận là chưa smooth, lúc chạy và dừng có tiếng cạch cạch, đang chạy có những tốc độ nghe tiếng rè rè

OSC em dùng máy OSC loại để bàn là chính,
 loại PC em có cái hantek DSO3406, 4 tia 60mhz, ít dùng vì dùng rất bất tiện khi chỉnh thông số,



http://www.hantek.com/en/ProductDetail_115.html

dạo này thik loại cầm tay,nhưng chưa có ngân sách


http://www.hantek.com/en/ProductDetail_158.html

----------

Tien Manh

----------


## GORLAK

Các bác cho e hỏi: E dùng mạch planet CNC, giờ muốn nó chạy đc trục A, sau khi chuyển sang chế độ Rotary rồi thì làm gì tiếp? Phần mềm xuất Gcode để nó hiểu đc đang dùng trục A nên xài cái nào đơn giản dễ hiểu?

E cám ơn các bác chỉ giáo giúp.

----------


## emptyhb

> Các bác cho e hỏi: E dùng mạch planet CNC, giờ muốn nó chạy đc trục A, sau khi chuyển sang chế độ Rotary rồi thì làm gì tiếp? Phần mềm xuất Gcode để nó hiểu đc đang dùng trục A nên xài cái nào đơn giản dễ hiểu?
> 
> E cám ơn các bác chỉ giáo giúp.


Em chưa chạy 4 trục nhưng dùng Planet rồi cứ phán bừa cho bác.

Bob Planet là bob 4 trục rồi, nên chỉ cần phần file GCODE của bác chuẩn 4 trục thì nó chạy được thôi. Bác phải có thêm 1 bộ driver nữa, đấu vào trục A nhé.

----------


## GORLAK

> Em chưa chạy 4 trục nhưng dùng Planet rồi cứ phán bừa cho bác.
> 
> Bob Planet là bob 4 trục rồi, nên chỉ cần phần file GCODE của bác chuẩn 4 trục thì nó chạy được thôi. Bác phải có thêm 1 bộ driver nữa, đấu vào trục A nhé.


Mình thì đấu đủ bộ hết rồi, giờ làm sao cho n1o chạy thôi. Tủ điện đây.


cái mạch driver phía trên cục tăng phô là của trục A, mạch planet màu vàng góc trên bên phải.

----------


## Lenamhai

RIêng mình dùng MK2 9Axis cũng lâu rồi và thấy như sau
1- Về giao diện planet cnc không trực quan như Mach3
2- Về độ Smooth thì Mach3 USb chưa chắc hơn Planet
3- Tinh năng của Planet không thua gì 
4- Planet chạy ổn định hơn Mach3, không gây nhiễu hệ thống
5- Setup cũng đơn giản
Mình thừong chạy Hotwire, Mill 4 axis nên cũng đơn giản và chưa khai thác hết công năng của MK2 9Axis, nhưng đầu tư hơi chát xo với AKZ250 của Mach 3 USB

----------


## suu_tam

> RIêng mình dùng MK2 9Axis cũng lâu rồi và thấy như sau
> 1- Về giao diện planet cnc không trực quan như Mach3
> 2- Về độ Smooth thì Mach3 USb chưa chắc hơn Planet
> 3- Tinh năng của Planet không thua gì 
> 4- Planet chạy ổn định hơn Mach3, không gây nhiễu hệ thống
> 5- Setup cũng đơn giản
> Mình thừong chạy Hotwire, Mill 4 axis nên cũng đơn giản và chưa khai thác hết công năng của MK2 9Axis, nhưng đầu tư hơi chát xo với AKZ250 của Mach 3 USB


Em dùng MK3 nên em có thể dùng bản TNG nó nhẹ nhàng hơn nhiều bác ạ.

----------

